# Shellie tank FTS & details thread



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Post an FTS pic of your Shell Dweller tanks and the details of it's set up (Filtration, Gallonage, Inhabitants, etc)

I want to sart up a shellie tank and am looking for inspiration 

Thanks guys!!

(feel free to post other pics of the tank as well but include an FTS)


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

'l' ocellatus










'l' similis

Both are 12 gallons using Eheim Ecco canister filters.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice looking tanks Tim, what are their dimensions?


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

'Lamprologus' brevis (Katabe) with juli ornatus








29 gallons
eco-complete cichlid sand
emperor 400

'Lamprologus` multifasciatus 








20 long
pfs (or so the bag was labeled but seems finer than what people describe pfs)
penguin 180 (i think) tetra whisper (not sure the model number)


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

These are great keep em coming. Tim those tanks look a lot larger than 12 Gallons, was that a typo?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Fogelhund said:


> Nice looking tanks Tim, what are their dimensions?


Thanks, they're approx 42x10x7. I had some left over arylic when making my 6 footers, so put these together. I was inspired by a half height 10 that fmueller posted some time ago. I've also seen a nice 24x24 half height posted here recently.



> These are great keep em coming. Tim those tanks look a lot larger than 12 Gallons, was that a typo?


No, only 12 gallons. Unless my math is wrong. (42x10x7) / 231 = 12.7 gallons.


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

wow they're gorgeous tanks, well done.

And cjacob316 I love the look of that 2nd tank.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

thanks
once i got my multies in they dug ap all over the place, it looks cool to see all the work they have done, but now it has some terrain and i love it


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

prov356 said:


> Fogelhund said:
> 
> 
> > Nice looking tanks Tim, what are their dimensions?
> ...


Yeah they look really good. I'm looking forward to making a custom aquarium when I get the time and space to devote to a marine setup. I like the look of the shallow tanks, I think they're do wonders for a salt setup.


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey Prov, how did you attach the bottom molding attached to the acrylic?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

jrf said:


> Hey Prov, how did you attach the bottom molding attached to the acrylic?


It's actually not attached to the acrylic at all. I cut the 3 pieces and then glued them together using a corner clamp. It just sits in place on the shelf and around the tank (occie tank). I sized this tank to fit on top of the book shelf that it's currently sitting on.










The simili tank is on a narrower book shelf, so it sits on a piece of partical board. The trim is actually attached to the particle board.










I cut the trim from some that was left over from our basement remodel. It was baseboard trim that I ripped down a bit. The remodeler had pre-stained a bunch. Came in handy, so glad I saved it.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Sorry about the over exposed picture.

15 gallon (24x12x12)
Aquaterra "Canyon" background
Fluval 105 canister
Fluval Tronic 50 W heater
Sand, petrified wood and 54 escargot shells
Started with 6 multies, now have 6 more sub adults and always some tiny fry somewhere.

kevin (from across High park)


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

jrf said:


> Hey Prov, how did you attach the bottom molding attached to the acrylic?


After re-reading this, I'm glad you were able to make sense out of it.


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey Ridley, long time no see.. gorgeous tank!


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks, I stole all the ideas from elsewhere. Even with that, I have leaned a few lessons about hidden plumbing along the way. PM me if you ever plan on going that route.

kevin


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

add more pics/profiles ppl!!

Lets keep this thread on track as a go to for aspiring shellie keepers


----------



## bertolli (Aug 18, 2009)

Here's mine, a work in progress right now only houses a pair of mgara shellies, not completely sure what else I want to stock... thinking something like julies or calvus, my bro wants cyps any input is welcome.
Filtration is aquaclear 110, 150W stealth, a sponge filter, lace rocks, river rocks, slate, a piece of drift wood which the anubias are attacked to, also one small piece of lava rock. think i want to get a little more slate for the back corner.
50G 36x18x18
























got the tank and stand at a yard sale for 20$ made the light myself


----------



## tranced (Jan 11, 2006)

i just posted this in a separate thread, but ill put it here as well in case u miss it










the tank is 70 gal, with an eheim 2217 + eheim 2213 for filtration. 300w rena smart heater.

using lime sand for the left side of the tank and pool filter sand for the right side (where filter intakes are)

the inhabitants are gold occies who seem to love it, and will be adding cyps shortly


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

You may want to break out the level for that tank. :wink:


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

ridley25 said:


> You may want to break out the level for that tank. :wink:


LOL!!

Uh ya.. BUT, It's a gorgeous tank, lovin that holey rock..

Keep em coming folks, this is great

Bertoli, how do you maintain PH with the driftwood in there, doesn't it lower it? I would assume it would be better to attach the anubias to some stone of some sort.. no?


----------



## bertolli (Aug 18, 2009)

its a small piece of drift wood, not even a foot long... it really has no effect on ph


----------



## tranced (Jan 11, 2006)

ridley25 said:


> You may want to break out the level for that tank. :wink:


ROFL! fortunately its my photography skills that are off, not the tank


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

if your tank is level then what is that white thing? the water level is not even across that white piece, that is what is causing your tank to look off level


----------



## TangTango (Dec 11, 2009)

Yeh that unlevelness must be an optical illusion.

Here's my Multi tank. It's only a 10 gal. Just a small HOB, silica sand, and a mix of shells.
All the sand was flat when I set it up. The lil buggers are like bull dozers.


----------



## tranced (Jan 11, 2006)

cjacob316 said:


> if your tank is level then what is that white thing? the water level is not even across that white piece, that is what is causing your tank to look off level


its a piece of styrofoam im using as a lid. if you look closely, on the right side its resting on the brace, and on the left side its sitting on top of the tank. so in reality the waters level and the stryofoams tilted.

the photo is distorted, and the tank is fine... if you look at the water level from the two side braces u will see on both sides its about two inches from the bottom of the brace.

but anyway thanks for your concern, but i digress, lol, lets see some more beautiful tanks


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

@Tang Tango I like that tank. Nice and simple yet attractive. Must be fun to watch the little guys interact in there.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

*TangTango*
you should see my 20 long multy tank, i put 50lbs of pfs in that tank, and i'm glad i did because they have moved more than half of it already after only 2 weeks


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

cjacob316: Post an updated FTS!


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

before









after


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

They live in a valley


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

There's got to be more Shellie tnaks out there.. Don't be shy, post em up.


----------



## ~Firefly~ (Dec 23, 2009)

Not sure if mine counts (and some people might be sick of seeing this now) but this is my new tank W80xD43xH55cm. Eheim classic 2213 canister filter. (shells now added)










New inhabitants in today, Lamprologus Occelatus




























Julidochromis due to be added in a week or two.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

nice shots of yor fish

my multis have now reached glass!


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

wonderful photos of your shellies!


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

Some nice tanks around this site! :thumb:

Here is one of my tanganyika tanks opcorn:



Tank: 250 Liter
Filter: 2x AM-Top 1200
Heater: 150 Watt JÃƒÂ¤ger
Light: 1x 30 Watt Aquastar, 1x 30 Watt Gro-lux

Food: Cichlid flakes, live brain shrimp and several different frozen foods.

Fish: 
Neolamprologus bulengeri (Fx) 2 F, 3 M, 1 ?
Altolamprologus compressiceps "White pearl" (Wild) 0 F, 0 M, 4 ?
Pleco (unknown sailfin)

Neolamprologus bulengeri:
  

Altolamprologus compressiceps "White pearl"
  

Deco:
Shells, Kenya rocks, Fibre-glass "fake" rock background and 1 large mangrove root.

Plants:
Anubias and Cryptocoryne "walkeri"


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice tank--I bet those cute fishies are super happy with all that cover. That mangrove root is great! Have you had this tank running for a while? Such a good species choice.


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

scrubjay said:


> Nice tank--I bet those cute fishies are super happy with all that cover. That mangrove root is great! Have you had this tank running for a while? Such a good species choice.


Thanks mate, the tank have only been up running for 2 months give or take.

To be honest I have been thinking about isolateing the Altolamprologus calvus Black "white pearl" in a different tank, but I don't know if they are just very shy of nature or if it's the agressive N. bulengeris makeing them hide alot.

BTW I made a error in the prev. post as it's Altolamprologus calvus Black "white pearl" "Moliro" and not compressiceps as first listed - my bad!

I try always to add mangrove roots to my tanks, I have been debateing this with several cichlid "geeks" like myself. Who are "anti mangrove root" coz it's not natural present in african lakes, where I say that there is just other roots around that will do the same.

The specis I picked for this tank was easy hehehe, I looked at the list of VF import from my preveus work and found the "white pearl's" they are both pretty and would be fun to breed. Then I thourt of adding the boulengeris for the fun of them, I used to breed N. boulengeri - they are very easy to breed and they are IMO a very cool little fish.


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

I think those comps are shy by nature.


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Digging up an oldie..

Bump for updates and new tanks


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

klumsyninja said:


> They live in a valley


You mean, like, maybe, a RIFT valley? :lol: :roll:


----------



## cracks (Jan 5, 2010)

Here is mine:
full tank shot









Right side closer:









Left side closer:









Inhabitants: 
Wayyyyyy too many multis to count (started as 1m/3f)
5 Julidochromis Marlieri Burundi
9 Congo tetras (a breeding set but took them out of their tank until the the 10 cyps are out of quarantine. At the end of the month they will get their tank back)

Equipment:
55 gallon AGA tank with glass tops and cheap light strips
Tetra ac70?! (not sure) on one side
Fluval 405 on left side
400w heater (house stays at 60 degrees)
Tahitan moon sand
Texas holey rock
About 70 shells varied (whale eyes, escargot, turbo shells)


----------



## bullit (Apr 9, 2010)

mine.
http://img696.imageshack.us/i/img0055fo.jpg/

10 gallon. U2 filter. 4 magara


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

Here is my tank. I posted some of these in another thread but figured it'd be nice to add it to the official tank pic thread.


----------

